# Dehumidifier for the humidor cabinet



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I've been seeing 75%+ humidity readings in the humi cabinet lately,and need to remove moisture.I really don't want to mess with dessicant..or kitty litter and was thinking about using a compact electric dehumidifier..something along these lines:

NEW Compact No Noise 60-Watt Mini Room Dehumidifier - eBay (item 180673210985 end time Jun-26-11 08:02:43 PDT)

Thoughts?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Well worth the $$$$
I keep mine in the cellar and the dehumidifier went
in last weekend...


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Here is a really inexpensive one..:

Compact Air Dryer Portable Mini Dehumidifier 18oz NEW | eBay

Maybe too cheap??


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

it usually doesnt take to much to lower the humidity, I put a un-seasoned cigar box with the top cut off in mine when the humidity gets to high. A couple strips of wood or cedar would do the same thing.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

d32 said:


> it usually doesnt take to much to lower the humidity, I put a un-seasoned cigar box with the top cut off in mine when the humidity gets to high. A couple strips of wood or cedar would do the same thing.


Simply opening the door and letting some of the humidity out can acomplish it as well.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I have a BIG cabinet..80"x50"x24"..it's going to need more than a few cedar strips..and opening the door when it is 80%-100% humidity out won't help.
I have a dehumidifier unit on the way..appreciate the suggestions guys..


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I use Damp rid in my gun safe and have used it on a livaboard boat cheap and easy to try. I am glad I dont live in an area of high humidity.


----------

